

Ask HN: What tip or experience has most improved your writing? - clarebear

Re: "Please Learn to Write" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3982354
======
LarryMade
Back in my BBS days, I ran a continuing story board. Something funny where one
could knock off a few paragraphs and have fun writing it. Playing in that
medium probably helped me more than most. It wasn't just me writing, so
sometimes it was a challenge to twist the plot against others to something I
wanted. It taught me a lot of phrasing, typing, and general grammar.

Today blogging is good, you just need to get into writing more than posting
funny pictures. :-D

------
clarebear
Thanks to chernevik (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3983651>) and
MartinCron (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3983117>) for their takes on
this question.

------
AznHisoka
Keep it concise, and remove unnecessary words ruthlessly.

------
RollAHardSix
Public Speaking.

------
yashchandra
Start writing as much as you can. Put it on paper. Read it. Get it read from
friends. Start reading books, articles whatever. A good way to get better at
writing is to write. Do not worry about grammar or mistakes at first. Start a
blog may be.

